# Greek Translation Team // Elliniki Omada Metafrasis: JOIN US

## Deathwing00

Loipon paidia, osoi thelete na parete meros stis metafrasis ton arxion tou Gentoo, parakalo na kanete edw ena post. Oso gia to mikro howto pou kaname, zitisan na to valoume sto 'greek localization guide'.

Eksalou, mporite na kanete kai kana post edw: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33175Last edited by Deathwing00 on Mon Nov 17, 2003 10:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MasterX

Εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Πού είναι οι άλλοι  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## dimopoulos

To prwto mou post apo ena fully working Gentoo 1.4 ne KDE!! 

Loipon, kai egw mesa eimai. An kai opws eipa den exw para poli xrono, tha me xaropoiouse na boithisw afti tin prwtoboulia.

Nikos

----------

## Deathwing00

Paidia, protino ton eafto mou kai ton parapente gia na kanonizoume ta pragmata me to CVS. Ama simfonite oloi, tha arxisoume me tis metafrasis... epidi prepei na organothoume me siggekrimena kimena, tha sas enimeroso pia komatia prepei na metafrasete.

Kanonika, stin arxi, tha anigoume ena TOPIC gia kathe project apo metafrasi, oste na sas einai efkolo na to stelnete, ki etsi na to vlepoume oloi mas kai na diorthonoume tis leptomeries.

Sas parakalo, osoi thelete na parete meros tin metafrasi, na to parete 'ligo' sta sovara.

Fisika stis metafrasis tha fenonte ta onomata olon mas  :Wink: 

----------

## dimopoulos

Simfwnw apolita. Deathwing kai parapente arxiste me tin epilogi kapoiwn keimenwn kai kante ta post edw etsi wste na mporesei i omada na dialeksei apo mia lista.

Episis, eneka asxetos, an ginetai na iparksoun kai kapoies odigies gia ti xrisi tou CVS - i tha ta stelnoume ta keimena me email o enas ston allo?

Nikos

----------

## Deathwing00

 *dimopoulos wrote:*   

> Simfwnw apolita. Deathwing kai parapente arxiste me tin epilogi kapoiwn keimenwn kai kante ta post edw etsi wste na mporesei i omada na dialeksei apo mia lista.
> 
> Episis, eneka asxetos, an ginetai na iparksoun kai kapoies odigies gia ti xrisi tou CVS - i tha ta stelnoume ta keimena me email o enas ston allo?
> 
> Nikos

 

Min anisixite gia tin CVS, tha exw kodikous.... epidi egw tha pernaw ta kimena se XML, diladi, tha exw egw tin teleftea version, monos mou tha ta anevazw... eksalou i kodiki einai prosopiki.

Loipon, eimaste i parakato:

- Deathwing00

- Parapente

- MasterX

- dimopoulos

- Slammer

- alfotis

Pios alos tha parei meros? Exete xrono mexri tin paraskevi. To vradi tha diorganoso tin metafrasi tou protou document.Last edited by Deathwing00 on Thu Nov 13, 2003 8:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## parapente

Τώρα πλέον που τελείωσα και από την πτυχιακή μου θα έχω ακόμα περισσότερο χρόνο στην διάθεσή μου για να βοηθήσω στην μετάφραση. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι χάνω την μόνιμη σύνδεσή μου και πιθανώς να μην μπορώ να είμαι καθημερινώς μέσα αρκετά, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα mail μου.

----------

## Slammer

Και εγω μπορω να βοηθησω, αν και ο χρονος μου ειναι σχετικά περιορισμένος.... (που ειναι τα φοιτητικά χρόνια...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Και εγω μπορω να βοηθησω, αν και ο χρονος μου ειναι σχετικά περιορισμένος.... (που ειναι τα φοιτητικά χρόνια...  )

 

Ela ela... olo paramithia... kai egw spoudazw kai xronos panta perisevei!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alfotis

Και εγώ μέσα. Και εγώ φοιτητής... (Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, Σάμος - Τμήμα Μηχανικών Πληροφοριακών και Επικοινωνιακών Συστημάτων www.icsd.aegean.gr)

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw Tarragona - Ispania... fetos kseperasame kai tin UPC (trito kalitero politexnio tis evropis) pou einai stin Barcelona! To onoma mas: Escola T&egrave;cnica Superior d'Enginyeria: http://www.etse.urv.es

----------

## Deathwing00

Poli orea, to proto document pou prepei na metafrasoume einai to localization: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Mesa s'afto to document tha valoume to mikro howto mas gia tous tonous. Apo dw kai pera, twn kathena ton pefti ena meros apo to howto:

- Deathwing00 --> meros 1 (Timezone)

- Parapente  --> meros 2 (System Clock)

- MasterX  --> meros 3 (POSIX locale)

- dimopoulos --> meros 4 (Keyboard layout for the console)

- Slammer --> meros 5 (Keyboard layout for the X server)

- alfotis --> meros 6 (The Euro symbo for the console)

To meros 7 (The Euro symbol in X) to afino gia opion thelei, o protos pou kanei post oti to thelei, einai diko tou.

Parakalo min arxisete tis istories oti idi to kaname kai desimazevete... to kserw, apla metafraste ta kimena, meta egw tha enosw ta komatia kai tha ta peraso se XML. Ainte loipon!

----------

## pontifikas

Se antithesi me ton parapente,egw vgika apo thn mizeria toy modem kai mphka se "decent" katastaseis(Alitheia para5 pote tha paixoume kanena ET? :Laughing: ).Mono poy egw exw ptyxiakh kai arketa alla poy o parapente xefortwthike(you lucky dog  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Alla eimai mesa.

Mono peite mou se ti morfh ta thelete.

----------

## Slammer

Ολοι φοιτητές εισαστε?

Εγω το πέρασα το στάδιο αυτό πριν αρκετά χρόνια..... τοτε που παιδευομουν με μια Amiga 500 προσπαθόντας να γραψω assembly κωδικα σε 68000....

Μακαρι τοτε να ειχαμε κατι σαν το Linux...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Poli orea, to proto document pou prepei na metafrasoume einai to localization: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml
> 
> Mesa s'afto to document tha valoume to mikro howto mas gia tous tonous. Apo dw kai pera, twn kathena ton pefti ena meros apo to howto:
> 
> - Deathwing00 --> meros 1 (Timezone)
> ...

 

Ερώτηση: Θα σου στείλουμε το κείμενο με PM?

Αν κανένας άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να μεταφράσω εγώ το τμήμα 7

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ερώτηση: Θα σου στείλουμε το κείμενο με PM?
> 
> 

 

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Kanonika, stin arxi, tha anigoume ena TOPIC gia kathe project apo metafrasi, oste na sas einai efkolo na to stelnete, ki etsi na to vlepoume oloi mas kai na diorthonoume tis leptomeries. 

 

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Αν κανένας άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να μεταφράσω εγώ το τμήμα 7

 

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> To meros 7 (The Euro symbol in X) to afino gia opion thelei, o protos pou kanei post oti to thelei, einai diko tou.

 

Olo diko sou.

----------

## nomad_forces

Έχει μείνει τίποτα για μετάφραση; Δώστε μου κι εμένα κατι!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *nomad_forces wrote:*   

> Έχει μείνει τίποτα για μετάφραση; Δώστε μου κι εμένα κατι!!!!!!  

 

I installation guide den einai akoma teliomenei! Ama theleis, kitakse ti komatia lipoun kai kane tin douleia sou  :Smile: 

----------

## vangelis

Paidia mporo isos kai ego na boithiso. An exei meinei tipote gia metafrasi peite mou.

Vangelis

Y.G. Peirazei an den exo kataferei akoma na ftiakso systima pou na douleyei to KDE?!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *vangelis wrote:*   

> Paidia mporo isos kai ego na boithiso. An exei meinei tipote gia metafrasi peite mou.
> 
> Vangelis
> 
> Y.G. Peirazei an den exo kataferei akoma na ftiakso systima pou na douleyei to KDE?!!! 

 

Kanena provlima... oso gia metafrasis... tora teliosame sxedon me tin installation guide, ala apo piso erxete ki ali! Tha deis ena sticky post pou tha leei "metafrasi:" Mpes kai kali douleia!!!  :Smile: 

----------

